# any support groups in Central cali



## dstr8speed (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey i just want to talk to somebody about this disorder, i am affected by it not as bad but enough that i am kind of scared about going back to college. Well if there is anyone who is interested in talking about there problem and willing to hear my problem . send me a message. Thank you


----------

